# 3 month old Left ear cockeyed



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

My 3 month old female's left ear is up but it's pointing towards her right ear, as if its resting on her head.
I noticed she doesn't have that much movement in her left ear either, it SEEMS like when she pins her ears back or something it's just the right ear that moves. 
What should I do to correct this if anything. Here's a quick pic from this morning. Thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Give her something to chew on like a knuckle bone. She's just a baby. Her ears will go up and down till she's done teething.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Perfectly normal.


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Give her something to chew on like a knuckle bone. She's just a baby. Her ears will go up and down till she's done teething.


It hasn't gone down in 2 weeks, it will stay firm in that position at all times. Do you mean to say it will not stay in that rigid position, my 2.5 year old in the background had straight pointy ears by 11 weks so I'm assuming she should.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

They look pretty good already for a three month old.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They are all different. Some go up and down for a while. Some go up at 8 weeks and pretty much stay there. Yours looks fine.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

This is one of my dogs, starting when she was 3 months old. Same ears as your puppy. Like Jax said, give her something to chew on to strengthen those muscles.


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Alright thanks for all the feedback, helpful. That pic tells me a lot!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Love this stage!


----------

